

Sega Saturn: how one decision destroyed PlayStation's greatest rival - clarkenheim
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/may/14/sega-saturn-how-one-decision-destroyed-playstations-greatest-rival

======
undersuit
Spoilers: the decision was the price.

